# How do you react when people laugh at your outfit?



## apioollk20 (May 25, 2011)

Here's the my story.I am walking down the street with an outfit i really like. This outfit defines me and my personality. Suddenly, people starts looking at me in a weird way then start laughing so loud after i walk pass them. What do u think about it?





So, the main thing is how do you react when people mocks you or laugh because of your style? Well of course you must be able to be classy at the same time right?
What do you truly feel? Hurt or you just don't care.

This is different from people criticizing your look.


----------



## gennett21 (May 25, 2011)

I think I would be hurt a little bit however, when I put my clothes on I put them on for myself and I do not worry about what others will think of me. It's ok to be hurt but continue doing you and wearing what you want to wear because regardless if the outfit is cute or ugly someone is always going to have something negative to say because that's how people are.


----------



## magosienne (May 25, 2011)

I would be hurt, but i would respond with a big smile and laugh. Some people just don't dare being who they are, and they mock anyone who stands out. Whatever you wear, wear it proudly.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 25, 2011)

Dont let it get to you - they dont know you and dont know who you are as a person.  Enjoy yourself and walk tall with whatever you chose to wear or look like.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 25, 2011)

Ppl thought some of the stuff I had in my closet and would wear was hilarious in college. But it didn't bother me. As you've realized your clothing speaks to who you are and that's good that you have a sense of self. I'm sad for the ppl who dress for other ppl.

If it were dressing for specific occassions, or places, then yes appropriateness would be a factor, but everyday clothes? Wear what you feel best/most comfortable in.


----------



## Ashxlovex (May 25, 2011)

Since I'm 15 school is horrible about that. They always criticize. So I'm always hurt when someone laughs at my outfit. But I have been learning that I shouldn't care about what people think because it's my style and if they want to laugh let them because they're insecure with their own self (If that made any sense at all)


----------



## Claudia5 (May 25, 2011)

*I know exactly how you feel,  im 18 and regardless of my age sometimes I feel that my skirts are too short or my jeans are too tight, sometimes i feel as if people make fun of how i dress but hey you put on what you like and as long as you are satisfied with your sense of style other people shouldnt matter..*


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 25, 2011)

Wow that;s rude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think I'd feel really self conscience and I'd want to run and hide.  I like Dreams answer though.


----------



## divadoll (May 26, 2011)

I was goth before it was popular and mothers used to cross the street with their children to get away from me.  I've had people try to run me over with a car.  Because I had a very boyish figure at that time, guys thought I was a guy and called me names reflecting that.  I actually liked it.  These people were ignorant and didn't know ANYTHING about me and yet they open their mouths to comment.  I always believed that you can be incredibly stupid and noone would know until you open your mouth to prove it to the world. Those people opened their mouths.


----------



## gennett21 (May 26, 2011)

I never understood why people would tease people about their clothing or who they are. I never thought about teasing anyone even when I was younger. I don't think people have any ideal how they can push a person over the edge with teasing and belittling other people.


----------



## ls820 (May 27, 2011)

i've never actually had that happen to me. though i did go to uni once in "pajama" pants, granny shoes and a shirt.. ppl kinda gave me weird looks or stared at my pants/shoes. I'd feel a little self conscious and embarassed if ppl laughed at me directly. otherwise i wouldn't really care.


----------



## KeLLsTar (May 27, 2011)

If you like wearing what you're wearing, who cares? Smile at them like you don't give a rats ass &amp; ignore them after that. If they think they have gotten to you they think they've won, but if don't give them much of a reaction the game will become boring.

I remember wearing knee high black lace up boots to college (when they were not all the rage - yes, a few years ago now!), &amp; had some stares from the other girls, one said in a witchy voice "do you think you're a supermodel?" I just smiled as if I was &amp; ignored them from then on. I never had any more trouble.


----------



## divadoll (May 29, 2011)

I guess that super model comment only sounds nice when it comes from a cute guy.  Its best to be ahead of trend than be caught in it anyways.


----------



## Johnnie (May 30, 2011)

I have never been laughed at or teased like that. It's cruel. It would hurt my feelings but I can be a smart ass so I'd probably give them a mouth full.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (May 30, 2011)

Punch them in the face! Ha ha no.. but really... maybe.. Usually I just tell them they are jealous because they can't pull off a look like that.. or just don't have the balls to try to.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 30, 2011)

I JUst see shorts and a black top!!!   Why would they laugh at that????  Maybe you had something stuck on you somehow or somewhere???   Ive walked out wearing sweats or in work dressy clothes and thrown tennis shoes on real quick to get something &amp; Ive never had anyone laugh or say anything...........at least not to my face lol but If they did i wouldnt care!!!


----------



## thekifchicksami (May 31, 2011)

In school i was talked down and ect, but as i grew up, i thought no one can tell me what to wear or who i am, if you want to wear something and you think it looks great then wear it, with confindence! If you look awkard in what you wearing people will notice, but if you are confindent in what you are wearing they will look at you and be like wow she happy, awesome she can pull that off wish i could...

If they laugh the just insecure in themselves really... honest truth i think??


----------



## KitaRei (Jun 2, 2011)

I got laughed at (and made fun of, actually) once for my Juicy rain boots by some guy on the street because they were pink.. (pink is my favorite color) it really did hurt my feelings and made me wish I opted for the gray (not because I liked them, but because they were a "normal" color, so to speak) and I'll admit, I haven't had the guts to wear them again since  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's making me second guess myself, making me wonder they really are silly or if I am just thinking too much about it.

I've decided to give them another shot, since they do keep me dry when it rains, and I love Juicy!

Basically, in other words, I know how it feels!


----------

